# So Glad I'm Not Alone



## lalalauren123 (Jun 5, 2016)

Hello,

I am so glad to have found this forum. I have had severe anxiety since I was 18. Over time, I have been able to manage it with a combination of Zoloft (150mg) and therapy, however the last year I have developed DP/DR, with the last week it being an all day, everyday thing. I have basically felt like I was losing my mind this entire week.

I went to my regular doctor who prescribed Buspirone 5mg once at night to start off. Hoping this will help. My thoughts are racing and obsessive. I can't focus. I feel like I am almost spinning from anxiety. I have a pulsating headache. It has been awhile since I have had such bad anxiety and this DP/DR is really pushing me over the edge.

One question I wanted to ask is, does it get worse? Can DP/DR put you into psychosis or cause a nervous breakdown?

I am trying so hard to just let it happen and tell myself I am fine and this is just anxiety, but wow, it is a lot harder than any type of anxiety I've ever experienced.

Anyways, I look forward to getting to know everyone and hearing everyone's story. Hopefully I can offer some insight and reassurance (at least one day) to some of you going through a similar situation.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

hi, you don't need the meds, you just need to relax a little. do yoga or something. drink some juice. maybe your blood sugar is low.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I have experienced periods of racing and obsessive thoughts coupled with increasing anxiety. I am not experiencing those things now, so I guess there is hope that you can survive your current symptoms. I remember taking buspirone (buspar) once when I was hospitalized. It didn't do shit for me. My anxiety was real and it only responded to real pharmaceuticals like benzos. Buspar is wishful thinking for doctors who are afraid to prescribe benzos, IMHO. I was pretty sick with depression and anxiety for most of 2015. I had a series of ECT late in 2015 which helped a lot. I was on lithium and lexapro for about 6 months, but have been managing on just lexapro for this past year. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## apoplexy (Jan 4, 2013)

lalalauren123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am so glad to have found this forum. I have had severe anxiety since I was 18. Over time, I have been able to manage it with a combination of Zoloft (150mg) and therapy, however the last year I have developed DP/DR, with the last week it being an all day, everyday thing. I have basically felt like I was losing my mind this entire week.
> 
> ...


Welcome.

I am sorry that you are here.

If you do not manage your DP and the anxiety it will no doubt work to induce the answer is yes, you can have a nervous breakdown. I broke out into episodes of panic attacks that reoccurred day after day after day for a few weeks. It can cause psychosomatic pain and a multitude of other issues. Can it cause psychosis and or schizophrenia? NO. So that's good news, kinda.

Do CBT, take medications if recommended (do your research, over prescription is an epidemic), workout, eat well, sleep well, do yoga/meditate/whatever you find useful. If you have OCD you will need to do ERP in order to weaken the strength of your intrusive thoughts. Change your environment/stress levels if possible. Just think healthy, do everything you can to be healthy and thinks should get easier. Will they go back to normal? You never know, I personally have only gotten worse but each case is COMPLETELY different and you need to remember that. Apples and oranges, don't compare yourself to anyone else, we all have different neurobiology. I have seen people leave and never come back to this forum. There is a good chance you will get better and leave me in the past 

Grind hard and work as hard as you can to get better.

Good luck soldier.


----------



## lalalauren123 (Jun 5, 2016)

babybowrain said:


> hi, you don't need the meds, you just need to relax a little. do yoga or something. drink some juice. maybe your blood sugar is low.


Relax?? What is that  I am trying. I have 2 girls that I try to take to the park, I run, I go to work and try to stay busy. It is getting worse and worse each day. Feeling hopeless about this dp/dr. I am so afraid it is something more.


----------



## lalalauren123 (Jun 5, 2016)

forestx5 said:


> I have experienced periods of racing and obsessive thoughts coupled with increasing anxiety. I am not experiencing those things now, so I guess there is hope that you can survive your current symptoms. I remember taking buspirone (buspar) once when I was hospitalized. It didn't do shit for me. My anxiety was real and it only responded to real pharmaceuticals like benzos. Buspar is wishful thinking for doctors who are afraid to prescribe benzos, IMHO. I was pretty sick with depression and anxiety for most of 2015. I had a series of ECT late in 2015 which helped a lot. I was on lithium and lexapro for about 6 months, but have been managing on just lexapro for this past year. Hope you feel better soon.


I have a past history with benzos when I was a teenager so I opt to stay away from the stuff. He offered to increase my zoloft to 200 mg or take something called viibryd? As of now I haven't done anything. ECT? Like electroconvulsive therapy? My therapist was saying I should see a neurologist just to rule out anything else first. If its all clear, I will have to ask her about that. Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## lalalauren123 (Jun 5, 2016)

apoplexy said:


> Welcome.
> 
> I am sorry that you are here.
> 
> ...


So what happens in a nervous breakdown? I kind of feel like I may already be there. I cry constantly. I have the obsessive, intrusive thoughts of impending doom...I fear going to the loony bins, losing my children, my job, etc.

I am desperately trying to remain calm. I exercise everyday by running 2 miles. I try to keep my house clean. Try to spend time with my girls. My husband just got back in town so I am trying to relax with him. Nothing is calming my mind. It is a nightmare.

I hate to hear it has only gotten worse for you. Worse as in the panic and fear or just the feeling out of it? Can you function still? Do you still have relationships and a job?


----------



## Amina_x (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi! I hope I can help you, if God wills. I have obsessive thoughts too. I can feel really dizzy due to DP. It's like my head is spinning...

I don't want to freak you out but DP can be a symptom of psychosis and I have Depersonalization and Derealization because of my Psychotic Disorder (NOS.) I can say that most people with DP symptoms do not have psychosis so rest assured with that. I do think meds can help and I can def say I have seen a DRASTIC change from before I was on Lamictal and after.


----------

